# parenting



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I decided to make this thread after reading all the posts on redragon's baby momma thread. Than how derailed it got. So many of you posted sh*t about him being a bad father, and blah blah blah, how he is a scumbag, and so am i, and you hate people like him. 18 year old kids who have no kids of their own act like they are an expert on raising a kid. Like they got the whole world figured out by 18. It is so easy to look at what someone else is doing and criticize. The fact is there is so much that goes into being a parent and raising a child it aint funny. I have 3 it makes me no expert because i learn every day something new, but i am experienced. I have had people tell me i was a bad father, not in those words, but they felt they know better. "You should do it this way and not that way" kinda sh*t. And when you have kids you will get it too, we all get it. The thing is they have no idea what you have done, the struggles you may have went through along the way. Life is not perfect nor is raising a kid. Having a kid will not be the way you wanted it to be, too many variables. I have made a lot of sacrafices in my life so i am able to provide for my kids. One thing is for certain, if i am not happy how could i make my children happy. Sometimes you have to look out for number one, and the one is you. Some of you may not understand this. It is almost as if some of you dont get out much, and havnt really tasted the world yet. You flame dragon for having 2 women, so what, in other parts of the world they have multiple wife's. Most of your thought were raised in you, your no more right than he is wrong for feeling the way you do. Especially to drag him raising a kid into that argument. 
What makes a good parent is being there for them!
Where is all the parents out there? What is your thought?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I am a father of 2.. A 2 year old girl, and a 7 year old boy.

I missed the thread that you speak of about people flaming Dragon etc. However, I can tell you.... (unless someone has children of their own), I don't want to hear a f*cking word come out of their mouth about how to raise my children.

It is not as easy as non-parents think.. Our children DID NOT come with a manual.... Not every child is the same.. Just because some method works best for your children does mean it will work with mine!! You are constantly learning new things and what methods work best with what child..

So, with that said.. I agree with what was wrote above from "the grinch"..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Dragon is a Pimp For getting 2 girls ...









And As Far as Parenting , I cant comment cause I am not one and Im 27 years old .


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

The thread was who is my next baby momma by redragon. He has 2 girfriends, and people just bashed him like crazy saying because of that he is a bad parent. That thread got derailed badly so i felt the need to start another thread backing him up, and other parents who have to deal with idiots who never even changed a diaper in their life saying stupid sh*t, because they think they walk the straight and narrow.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Isn't that thread long gone now?
Why bring it up again?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Isn't that thread long gone now?
> Why bring it up again?
> [snapback]840985[/snapback]​


I wish Daisy Was My mommy , I would do as She Commands


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm a new father of 8 months. I can't preach, but being a parent comes w/ great responsibility, a hell of a lot of patience, and a dedication like no other. If you don't want to have kids yet, don't have sex or cover your dome. If you dont' think being a parent is hard, think again. I know I've almost lost it a few times trying to settle my kid down while his bones are growing during the night and hes screaming louder than a tornado siren in my ear. I haven't even gotten to the point where he starts getting into everything.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

look I was one of the guys on that thread that thinks both of you are idiots.. NOT BAD PARENTS.. just idiots.. I don't agree with reddragons approach to relationships and you got your self involved, sorry if you think im a dick but that's my opinion and that's what reddragon was asking for with his original post.. going online to ask us what girl we think he should be with is stupid and immature.. obviously he wouldnt tell her but how do you think she would feel if she read that thread and the way he described there qualities that he was interested in? if she does know thats how he makes his decisions and doesnt care then shes too trashy for my liking but this isnt about me..

other than that, im 26 and don't have any kids and know that i don't want to deal with them so with that in mind I don't take stupid risks and always use a condom and my girl is on the pill.. so if your going to take the risks then be ready to take on the responsibility and don't go around asking for sympathy.. I was raised by my mom and I know it was hard for her and she did a damn good job and made allot of sacrifices but she was not selfish like you and reddragon make it sound like you are..

if you have kids and are a responsible parent then good job im proud of you and I wont tell you how to raise our kids because I don't envy your situation.. making your children happy and taking care of them should be enough of a pat on the back for doing the job right you don't need to come on here to defend your self.. besides most of the people here are still in high school..

congratulation:


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I wish Daisy Was My mommy , I would do as She Commands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Well then, come on over lol
That would be a nice change from what I'm used too.
My 2 oldest daughters (ages 14 and 15) are a pain in the ass.
All I hear out of them are "god" and "I know" and the eye rolls just want to make me smack the sh*t out of them :laugh: 
Teenage girls are horrible.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> :laugh: Well then, come on over lol
> That would be a nice change from what I'm used too.
> [snapback]841038[/snapback]​


Address Please ....







Send your husband somewhere and the kids , better yet ill pay for there trip out







So we get no distractions, for some alone time with you







as I scrub the floor and take out the trash, and wash your car :laugh:


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Address Please ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I have 2 cars, well one is an SUV are you ok with that?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

umm parenting, hrrm im 13 dont know nothin bout it


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I have heard that from many people. Girls are harder to raise than boys.



*DaisyDarko* said:


> :laugh: Well then, come on over lol
> That would be a nice change from what I'm used too.
> My 2 oldest daughters (ages 14 and 15) are a pain in the ass.
> All I hear out of them are "god" and "I know" and the eye rolls just want to make me smack the sh*t out of them :laugh:
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> umm parenting, hrrm im 13 dont know nothin bout it
> [snapback]841110[/snapback]​










dam i feel really old


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Killduv said:


> I have heard that from many people. Girls are harder to raise than boys.
> [snapback]841120[/snapback]​


I think girls are easier when they are young (before the age 12).
But from what I have seen with my friends who have boys, boys are way easier than girls after the age 12.
weird. But true.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

there are RIGHT and WRONG ways to raise a child. One does not need experience to have a good understanding. Especially when experts are writing more books now then never befor. To acquire knowledge on the subject i can pick up a book or surf the net.. after many hours of reading and researching i can/have developed a large understanding of what ever it is i have researched. I have spent many hours reading about child care and child psychology. Hell, i even know how to change a diapper, and i have never had to!

You are a fool if you think knowledge/wisdom *only* comes with time and experience.

I have 4 years in the fish hobby.. only 4.. (Hell, i dont even keep fish now) By that number, i should be a noob.. but i dare you to challange me about anything having to do with aquariums.

Books written by multiple experts contain more knowledge/experience then any common parrent(s) out there..

Its like reading a college text book and getting a large understanding of the subject..

99% of the parrents out there play the game with the idea of "i will just wing it".. well that is NOT the correct way of doing it. Everything you do has an effect on your child.. EVERYTHING.. from what you say early on.. to your hand motions when they are 3-4 years old. If you have never taken it upon your self to read and understand the basics you will not Learn then as you go..

Learning as you go is not the ideal way of raising a kid. The problem with this is-

Once you make a mistake.. it has already effected the child.. there is no learning from your mistake and making it better... you have already fucked up and in some way mentaly harmed your child.

bah.. what do i know.. im just an 18 year old punk who "Does not know what the real world is like"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> umm parenting, hrrm im 13 dont know nothin bout it
> [snapback]841110[/snapback]​


send me a PM. i can send you a couple book names to get you started..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> there are RIGHT and WRONG ways to raise a child. One does not need experience to have a good understanding. Especially when experts are writing more books now then never befor. To acquire knowledge on the subject i can pick up a book or surf the net.. after many hours of reading and researching i can/have developed a large understanding of what ever it is i have researched. I have spent many hours reading about child care and child psychology. Hell, i even know how to change a diapper, and i have never had to!
> 
> You are a fool if you think knowledge/wisdom *only* comes with time and experience.
> 
> ...


Someone sounds like they took Child Development last semester :laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i never had the class. Wish i did though.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i never had the class. Wish i did though.
> [snapback]841218[/snapback]​


Its a GE requirement for some majors


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i will look into it. thanks Karen.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> :laugh:
> I have 2 cars, well one is an SUV are you ok with that?
> 
> 
> ...


I have No Problems with that Mo-Sherrie'


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I have No Problems with that Mo-Sherrie'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back down boy.. Shes mine!

Dont make me call the Cichla Locos on your ass.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you can read and read and read and read and read and read, and take classes, babysit and still never know what it's like to be a parent. Say what you want and say you know, but you dont. You have to be there to raise a person who depends on you every second of every day for everything, everywhere. People will always criticize what you do w/ your kids based on how they were brought up and how they brought up their kids and what thier beliefs about life should be. Take it w/ a grain of salt, some may be very good advice and even the standard, but it may not work for you. There are a lot of people who can be the best parents w/ out knowing much about it. It takes some brains, common sense and a good grip on reality.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Back down boy.. Shes mine!
> 
> Dont make me call the Cichla Locos on your ass.
> [snapback]841239[/snapback]​


Lets Settle this the old fashioned way ......I'll Thumb Wrestle you for the Rights.









Dont make me show you My Aztec Warrior Move


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> bah.. what do i know.. im just an 18 year old punk who "Does not know what the real world is like"
> [snapback]841161[/snapback]​


thats the smartest part of your whole post, you can read a book on how to defuse a bomb but that doesnt mean you wont blow yourself up..

granted it is a good idea to research and read but nothing beats actual experiance..

i learned how to remove and rebuild a snowmobile engine way before i ever saw a snowmobile, but when i actually had to work on one i still made mistakes but after two years of doing it i could get the whole job done in alittle under two hours.. the point is there is a difference between read and learning and actually doing..

you can read about giving speachs to large audiances but until you get up there and do it youll never know what its like..

i only know a little about raising kids from what ive seen from relatives and friends and i can tell you its not something i want ot do any time soon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

traumatic said:


> still never know what it's like to be a parent. [snapback]841249[/snapback]​


i disagree.. infact. My imagination is like no other.. i can easily imagine a scenario.

Please.. tell me WHAT one does not know.

i bet you cannot give me even 2 examples of something you know, by being a parrents, that i do not know by research.

you have 1 valid point though.. you dont get the entire Grasp of parrenting untill you have atleast a little experience.. IE- just being around kids...

Its just like researching a certain fish.. You cannot fully understand the animal until you have atleast seen it in person and had atleast some experience with it..

I have had experience with kids...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

There is no one right way of parenting, everyone who has kids has made mistakes and will make mistakes, that's just a fact.
Plus all kids are different, one parenting style will not work with all kids, as all kids are different.
And this is from 1st hand experience.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Lets Settle this the old fashioned way ......I'll Thumb Wrestle you for the Rights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Wow, thumb wrestling for my honor...
That's definately a new one :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> :laugh:
> Wow, thumb wrestling for my honor...
> That's definately a new one :laugh:
> [snapback]841407[/snapback]​


I did'nt want to hurt the poor Child now :rasp: and thumb Wrestling was the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> you can read a book on how to defuse a bomb but that doesnt mean you wont blow yourself up..
> 
> granted it is a good idea to research and read but nothing beats actual experiance..
> 
> ...


You will be 10000% further in the game if you read a book on defusing a bomb, then trying it.. instead of just playing along as you go.

Nothing like this should be "winged"... Research should be required.. You should atleast have a general understanding of what it is you will be doing BEFOR trying it. Especially with parrenting..

Researching and understanding befor experiencing will put you 1000% further then just "winging it" .

lets take 2 examples.

The Jeffersons and the Emorys.

The jeffersons spent a year researching befor having their first child.. they finally felt ready after countless hours spent reading and going to classes.

The Emorys didnt even think about researching.. they are normal folk.

-8 months down the road.. the kids are alert and learning more now then ever befor..

The jeffersons are talking to the kid in complete full sentences as it was an adult..

The Emorys are giggling and googling at the baby while talking to it like they would a small puppy.

-5 years down the road... The kids are talking and full of energy.

befor bed time the jeffersons child is putting its toys away in the toy box, brushing its teeth, and waiting for mom or dad to read it an epic night time story full of morals.

Befor bed time the Emorys are yelling at their kid to get off the chandelier and to brush its teeth.. once they are done dragging the child into the bathroom and making him/her brush, they proceed take the child to bed. After reading "little dog big dog" they try and put the child to sleep.. but the child does not want to sleep alone and cries.. One or Both parrents give into the cries and accept the childs wishes to sleep with them..

i can go on for ever.. but i hope you get the point.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> There is no one right way of parenting, [snapback]841405[/snapback]​


just like there is no ONE right way of doing a water change. there are multiple RIGHT ways and multiple WRONG ways.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

the grinch said:


> I decided to make this thread after reading all the posts on redragon's baby momma thread. Than how derailed it got. So many of you posted sh*t about him being a bad father, and blah blah blah, how he is a scumbag, and so am i, and you hate people like him. 18 year old kids who have no kids of their own act like they are an expert on raising a kid. Like they got the whole world figured out by 18. It is so easy to look at what someone else is doing and criticize. The fact is there is so much that goes into being a parent and raising a child it aint funny. I have 3 it makes me no expert because i learn every day something new, but i am experienced. I have had people tell me i was a bad father, not in those words, but they felt they know better. "You should do it this way and not that way" kinda sh*t. And when you have kids you will get it too, we all get it. The thing is they have no idea what you have done, the struggles you may have went through along the way. Life is not perfect nor is raising a kid. Having a kid will not be the way you wanted it to be, too many variables. I have made a lot of sacrafices in my life so i am able to provide for my kids. One thing is for certain, if i am not happy how could i make my children happy. Sometimes you have to look out for number one, and the one is you. Some of you may not understand this. It is almost as if some of you dont get out much, and havnt really tasted the world yet. You flame dragon for having 2 women, so what, in other parts of the world they have multiple wife's. Most of your thought were raised in you, your no more right than he is wrong for feeling the way you do. Especially to drag him raising a kid into that argument.
> What makes a good parent is being there for them!
> Where is all the parents out there? What is your thought?
> [snapback]840926[/snapback]​


i haven't read the other post but next time someone judges you to your face on your parenting, take your belt off and wip the living sh*t of thier ass, have no idea what this is about but if a kid does something extreme, its one hour of pain. in any parent kid relationship, f*ck that time out sh*t-respect is a must. my kids know whats expected of them and i dont expect anything less from them, and of course thier kids so theyre bound to f*ck up, and when it happens its dealt with as needed, extreme cases they get the belt to the ass on a designated time limit, not so extreme occasions they get smoked, push ups and i like em diamonds :laugh:. 
and to be perfectly honest with you, as they are getting older, i haven't had to put a belt to either of them in over a year now, but they still get smoked every once in a while.

my kids dont fear me, the reason is because of my discretion. and i know this because they still argue with me when they truly believe they are right, and if they are, i will admit that i am wrong or back them 100%, but if they are wrong then they should fear the consequence, and i've noticed as time goes on, its imbreded in thier brain what not to do regardless of peer pressure or whatever pops will eventually find out, we tryed it my wifes way after i got tired of her playing lawyer and i refused to disapline them and she tryed that time out grounded bullshit, guess what, they almost drove her insane :laugh: to the point she had to beg me to disapline them :laugh: case closed.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

traumatic said:


> you can read and read and read and read and read and read, and take classes, babysit and still never know what it's like to be a parent. Say what you want and say you know, but you dont. You have to be there to raise a person who depends on you every second of every day for everything, everywhere. People will always criticize what you do w/ your kids based on how they were brought up and how they brought up their kids and what thier beliefs about life should be. Take it w/ a grain of salt, some may be very good advice and even the standard, but it may not work for you. There are a lot of people who can be the best parents w/ out knowing much about it. It takes some brains, common sense and a good grip on reality.
> [snapback]841249[/snapback]​


btw.. your avatar is extremely grotesque....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> i haven't read the other post but next time someone judges you to your face on your parenting, take your belt off and wip the living sh*t of thier ass, have no idea what this is about but if a kid does something extreme, its one hour of pain. in any parent kid relationship, f*ck that time out sh*t-respect is a must. my kids know whats expected of them and i dont expect anything less from them, and of course thier kids so theyre bound to f*ck up, and when it happens its dealt with as needed, extreme cases they get the belt to the ass on a designated time limit, not so extreme occasions they get smoked, push ups and i like em diamonds :laugh:.
> and to be perfectly honest with you, as they are getting older, i haven't had to put a belt to either of them in over a year now, but they still get smoked every once in a while.
> 
> my kids dont fear me, the reason is because of my discretion. and i know this because they still argue with me when they truly believe they are right, and if they are, i will admit that i am wrong or back them 100%, but if they are wrong then they should fear the consequence, and i've noticed as time goes on, its imbreded in thier brain what not to do regardless of peer pressure or whatever pops will eventually find out, we tryed it my wifes way after i got tired of her playing lawyer and i refused to disapline them and she tryed that time out grounded bullshit, guess what, they almost drove her insane :laugh: to the point she had to beg me to disapline them :laugh: case closed.
> [snapback]841432[/snapback]​


what do you mean smoked?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> what do you mean smoked?
> [snapback]841442[/snapback]​


push ups, you know 1,2,3..."1"..1,2,3.."2"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> You will be 10000% further in the game if you read a book on defusing a bomb, then trying it.. instead of just playing along as you go.
> 
> Nothing like this should be "winged"... Research should be required.. You should atleast have a general understanding of what it is you will be doing BEFOR trying it. Especially with parrenting..
> 
> ...


Except that you have no f*cking clue what you're talking about. Your example was completely made up off the top of your head and isn't any more valid than if I said

"let's take two examples the jeffersons and emories. The emories read a book about parenting while the jeffersons did not. It later turned out that the emories read a book that was completely wrong and could not connect with their children because they were too busy following what a book says than communicating with their kids, while the jeffersons raised happy and healthy children by listening to their kids"

Point is, you have no f*cking clue what you're on about, and making up examples doesn't change that


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oh ok.

and what if they dont do the pushups when you tell them to?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Point is, you have no f*cking clue what you're on about, [snapback]841447[/snapback]​


i dont? please.. inform me on what i do not know.

Dont just jump in and say " you dont know jackshit" without something concrete.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Your example was completely made up [snapback]841447[/snapback]​


well yes.. that is what most hypothetical scenarios are..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I have a daughter whos 4,i let my GF do most of the parenting stuff as she is a little better at it.But i do work a lot and most of the money goes to my kid.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> I have a daughter whos 4,i let my GF do most of the parenting stuff as she is a little better at it.But i do work a lot and most of the money goes to my kid.
> [snapback]841456[/snapback]​


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> oh ok.
> 
> and what if they dont do the pushups when you tell them to?
> [snapback]841448[/snapback]​


 never had that problem, thats the diffrence between well disaplined kids and your average know it all punk. they know when they're wrong and 75% of the time they are the first ones to tell me what they did and why, because they know i will be a hell of alot more happy with them if they own up rather i find out from somebody else. and as time goes on i am 100% happy with how thier integrety has developed...but, if i do find out from somebody else questions are asked and again if they were right then i back them 100% but if wrong they know the consequence.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> never had that problem, thats the diffrence between well disaplined kids and your average know it all punk. they know when they're wrong and 75% of the time they are the first ones to tell me what they did and why, because they know i will be a hell of alot more happy with them if they own up rather i find out from somebody else. and as time goes on i am 100% happy with how thier integrety has developed...but, if i do find out from somebody else questions are asked and again if they were right then i back them 100% but if wrong they know the consequence.
> [snapback]841463[/snapback]​


good move.

A common mistake i see with parrents in my are has to do with the "I am an adult, you are a child, therefore i am right and you are wrong". Alot of my familly members are like this aswell.

"get off the phone!" "why?" "because i said so" "well what is your reason behind your demand" "i dont need a reason, i am your mother" "and i am your child, what is your reason for being rude and kicking me off the phone" "i dont need a reason!"

ect ect..

When a child Asks why, the parrents should answer with a complete answer as best they can.

and if it is a tricky question such as -

"Why is the sky blue?"

a great answer =

"Im not really sure jimmy. But if you really wish to know, we can look up the answer together."

a bad answer =

"It just is"


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

you can what if..., what if me till your blue in the face, the roads are bad and i just got a call to go pick everyone up so i must leave.. but on a final note, we're talking honoroll student's here, our school is having sa state test coming up and they both were one of the few that was not asked to stay after to study for thier test because thier was no need, every paper i look at they bring home, i see 100% and very rarly they get maybe 1 or 2 wrong...sh*t i was a c student at best..my father was to busy with work to disapline me at home, i wish my pops was involved with my life the way i am with my kids, i received my dicapline from the army and i tell you what, i'm 110% better off for it, because my punk ass probably would have been locked up by now gfor thinking i knew it all if i did not enlist.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> you can what if..., what if me till your blue in the face, the roads are bad and i just got a call to go pick everyone up so i must leave.. but on a final note, we're talking honoroll student's here, our school is having sa state test coming up and they both were one of the few that was not asked to stay after to study for thier test because thier was no need, every paper i look at they bring home, i see 100% and very rarly they get maybe 1 or 2 wrong...sh*t i was a c student at best..my father was to busy with work to disapline me at home, i wish my pops was involved with my life the way i am with my kids, i received my dicapline from the army and i tell you what, i'm 110% better off for it, because my punk ass probably would have been locked up by now gfor thinking i knew it all if i did not enlist.
> [snapback]841494[/snapback]​


i wasnt planning on what ifing you... i was actually curious as to your anwser.

your children sound better off then most.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> good move.
> 
> A common mistake i see with parrents in my are has to do with the "I am an adult, you are a child, therefore i am right and you are wrong". Alot of my familly members are like this aswell.
> 
> ...


f*ck that, i respect them both as individuals and respect thier individualities as young men, actually at this point i trust them so much that it would shock the sh*t out of me if i did get a phone call forwhat ever reason telling me they fucked up. they know im in thier corner 100% untill prooven guilty but im greatfull of the way they are turning out and i dont really have to deal with these instances..

at the most, they get annoying as all hell when i am not in the mood to play. and this is when i lock my self in my den


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

haha.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i dont? please.. inform me on what i do not know.
> Dont just jump in and say " you dont know jackshit" without something concrete.
> [snapback]841451[/snapback]​


Here's something conrete,

you do not have any kids. You have not raised any kids. You have no experience whatsoever in this topic like any other topic you comment on from your self apointed position as an "authority" on the matter without having been there yourself.

Concrete enough?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Here's something conrete,
> 
> you do not have any kids. You have not raised any kids. You have no experience whatsoever in this topic like any other topic you comment on from your self apointed position as an "authority" on the matter without having been there yourself.
> 
> ...


Correct, i do not have kids.

Incorrect, i have helped raise my little cousin.

Incorrect, i do have experience as well as a large understanding of it.

Every time i am around children i studdy them as i would a fish. i document in my head every little detail. I examine their reactions. I test their reactions with different scenarios. i calculate their mood swings and how to counter them.

I dont just look over and say "oh, cute kid" then go about my business.. i studdy them every chance i get.

i do this with everything.

oh.. and No, that was not concrete.. that was all personal opinion.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Here's something conrete,
> 
> you do not have any kids. You have not raised any kids. You have no experience whatsoever in this topic like any other topic you comment on from your self apointed position as an "authority" on the matter without having been there yourself.
> 
> ...


Peacock just got







by elTwitcho

more and more I read of this and the other thread.. IMO its all silly!! But hey, I guess some need something to post.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mark Twain said it best, "Knowledge without experience is just information."


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

the grinch said:


> Where is all the parents out there? What is your thought?
> [snapback]840926[/snapback]​


My dad was a strict tyrannical man. It was either his way or the way of the belt. Under his rule I was deprived of most things until I was 18. Then he gave up all hope on me because I was going nowhere in life, until I joined the Corps, now he's gloats about me to all his friends and compares their son to me...what a man :laugh: .....

Point is....
if you're too strict on your kids, they rebel (which is a common given)
if you're too free with your kids, they'll walk all over you,
if you spoil your kids, they'll be little whiny asses in life
if you don't spoil your kids, they'll be frugal little pricks

either way you father your kids, we're going to grow up fucked up anyways. Thank you TV.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm don't have any kids...and not looking forward to have any anytime soon...but I have a lot of experience...I have two nieces and a nephew...I have been part of their lives since they were born...i'm very closed to them...the responsibility of having a kid is enormous...experienced and saw that w/ my own eyes...i'm glad I don't have any kids...

Whoever say raising a kid is easy...they are either lying to themselve or they are not good parents...hard is an understatement...

You can learn many good things from theories...but you gained great things from experience...books can only lead the way...you have to walk through it....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> Peacock just got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


incorrect.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Peacock said:


> there are RIGHT and WRONG ways to raise a child. One does not need experience to have a good understanding. Especially when experts are writing more books now then never befor. To acquire knowledge on the subject i can pick up a book or surf the net.. after many hours of reading and researching i can/have developed a large understanding of what ever it is i have researched. I have spent many hours reading about child care and child psychology. Hell, i even know how to change a diapper, and i have never had to!
> 
> You are a fool if you think knowledge/wisdom *only* comes with time and experience.
> 
> ...


you can read a 100 books on how to drive a car.... but until you get behind the wheel and do it yourself, you dont have a clue


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

heffer2028 said:


> you can read a 100 books on how to drive a car.... but until you get behind the wheel and do it yourself, you dont have a clue
> [snapback]842105[/snapback]​


Not necessarily true. When beginners start out in driving they tend to want to use both feet, especially when scared and they want to brake for something. However, if you tell them ahead of time that you only use your right foot when driving (automatic) then they're less inclined to use their left foot. You can also teach someone the basics when starting the car like to release the E-brake then put in Drive/Reverse (whichever you got to do)...etc.

This is why in college book smarts isnt everything and why they make you do practical. You need a bit of both. Practical only works with situations that your given. Book work goes into extensive information with possible situations that may occur or different ways to go about things in case a certain "preferred" way doesnt work.

Either way both are valuable to the individual.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Not necessarily true. When beginners start out in driving they tend to want to use both feet, especially when scared and they want to brake for something. However, if you tell them ahead of time that you only use your right foot when driving (automatic) then they're less inclined to use their left foot. You can also teach someone the basics when starting the car like to release the E-brake then put in Drive/Reverse (whichever you got to do)...etc.
> [snapback]842127[/snapback]​


Not only beginners use both feet. Most race car drivers use both feet to drive.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Mark Twain said it best, "Knowledge without experience is just information."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet knowledge without experience prevails over short time experience.

Unless you are an expert you cannot possibly know more then the well informed person.

The problem with experience is the time it takes to "go places".. It requires time watching and waiting for new things to happen..

the nice thing with a few books is - all the information is crammed into writing.. so all you have to do is spend time reading and not waiting. Once you have acquired the knowledge you can easily have a much better understanding with what little experience you have or get..

One does not need to be a parrent to understand parrenting. All you need is some experience with kids and an understanding.

Here is an example-

Jeff and Neal just bought 2 new baby cichla.

Neal spent a long time researching and talking to other experienced keepers about cichla.. Jeff has not.

After aclimation the fish went to the bottum to hide.

Neal puts in 10 small guppies in the tank, turns the light out, and walks away.

Jeff throws in some flake foods like he would with his comunity fish.. The cichla does not eat and remains on the bottum.. Jeff is worried.. all his other fish ate right out of the bag! jeff walks away with the light on.

Day 2.

Neal comes home with a couple more baby cichla. because Neal read that cichla do best in groups. He notices the single baby cichla has already eaten 2 guppies, and now has a full belly. Neal also puts in 30 more baby guppies into the tank with the 2 new cichla.

Jeff Notices his baby cichla hiding in the corner... Jeff also sees the rotting uneaten flake food flaoting around.. He thinks the baby Peacock has a disease.. He adds in fresh new flakes but the baby cichla does nothing.

Day 10

Neals trio of cichla are growing and are very sociable with him. He keeps feeding them all they can eat and does a water change.. Everything is going smooth.

Jeffs baby cichla is almost dead due to Hunger/stress/ammonia. jeff is worried and does not know what to do.. he calls his local petstore and they tell him to bring water in tomorrow so they can test it.

Day 11.

Neals Cichla have finally grown an inch since he bought them

Jeffs cichla is dead. Jeff has given up keeping PeacockBass.

see the point?

Neal knew what to do and had a MUCH better understanding then Jeff.. they both had the SAME amount of experience.. who was more successful?

Neal KNEW to turn the lights off because the baby cichla needed to get adjusted.. Neal KNEW the baby cichla was probably going to only accept live foods at first.. Neal KNEW baby cichla do best in groups and will be stressed out if kept alone.. Neal KNEW to keep feeding the baby cichla as much as they could eat.

Jeff knew nothing...

Another example.

Neal And Fred like fish..

Fred as kept a 55 gallon tank for 20 years in his living room... It has a few breeding convicts.. He does a 50% water change everymonth because the LFS told him to. he does not test his water.. does not know anything about the nitrogen cycle... everything he knows is from his first hand experience.

Neal has been keeping fish for 2 years... He has spent countless hours researching and reading everything he can find on everything. and i mean everything, from ammonia to Nano Reef tanks.. Neal teaches many people about fish and spends hours upon hours helping people with their aquarium problems. Neal is basicaly an online techsupport for aquarium care.. ( to be honest, i am.. i get random IMs every morning and every night when i check the comp)

Neal has only 2 years of experience.. but has found him self lost trying to find new information.. Neal has memorized everything already!!!! There is no new material on the subject for him to studdy!! He finds him self going over old information just to keep it fresh in his mind.!!! Neal gives out correct answers to Random questions with in seconds of being asked. He is a "know it all"..

Jeff has 18 years on Neal... by any standard that is ALOT.. Jeff should know 10x more then neal.. But he does not.. His experience is limited while Neals Knowledge is vast.

Neal has Countless hours of experience researching and studding.. he KNOWS more... he does not need the 20 years of experience to be able to Own jeff in any argument about fish.

99.9% of the people on this site have never used a microscope to watch bacteria consume ammonia.. does this mean they dont know anything about the nitrogen cycle? Does DonH *not *know anything? To my knowledge DonH has never used a scope to watch bacteria grow in a fishtank.. DonH has never experienced this.. he has what Neal has.. that is knowledge. Does this mean both of them are "morons" when they try and explain the proccess of the bacteria colonizing in the fishtank?

Because i have never spent time watching Nitrifying bacteria colonize on bioballs I "automatically" dont know what im talking about?

with that logic, I would be completely incorrect to suggest carbon clears up DOC's! because i have never watched the chemical reaction under a scope.

with that Logic DonH is incorrect when he says "Bacteria grow on every surface in the aquarium." DonH has never used a scope to watch bacteria grow on gravel, plants, rocks, fish slime, the aquarium glass, filter media, ect ect..

So you are suggesting DonH doesnt know anything about the subject because he has never actualy seen the bacteria with his own eyes?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> you can read a 100 books on how to drive a car.... but until you get behind the wheel and do it yourself, you dont have a clue
> [snapback]842105[/snapback]​


incorrect.

If you fully understand the material you know exactly what you are doing..


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Mark twain did say it best, what a guy. And too the point as well. Peacock i think we all got a little dumber reading your posts. Your own psychology books will tell you a teenage kid THINKS they have the world figured out. Books will help prepare you, give you some pointers, teach you some sh*t you may never have known, but so what! What did mark twain say? when ever someone brings up a topic you say yup i know about that i am an expert i am very knowledged, i have read a book that told me all about it. That's just sad. What are you going to do when you have a problem with your child, say wait hold 0n let me refer back to my reference book i remember this situation came up. Oh well you will grow up, and outta that attitude, your psychology book says so. (I did) Seriously peacock you are a smart guy, you stand behind your beliefs on raising a kid, and that is important, but the book is out the window when you have a child. After all none of those psychology books are an exact science.

Nismo i actually agree with your post. Hell i am probably an idiot too. Atleast by your standards. But you too are an idiot for calling a guy out on his parenting because he has relationship issues. You may not agree with it but that is where it should end. Be careful on how you judge people you may find your self judging the wrong person (In person) and that person may judge you back, and sentence you in the same process.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> incorrect.
> 
> If you fully understand the material you know exactly what you are doing..
> [snapback]842143[/snapback]​


No you dont! You havnt developed coordination, timing, reflexes, how to get a feel for the car, you have no practice actually performing, so you are a virgin (wet behind the ears) it is your first time, but it is a good thing you prepared your self beforehand, you have an advantage. But son you aint ready for the indy yet, you dont know exactly what you are doing, why? you havn't had experience yet. Baby steps peacock.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> Mark twain did say it best, what a guy. And too the point as well. Peacock i think we all got a little dumber reading your posts. Your own psychology books will tell you a teenage kid THINKS they have the world figured out. Books will help prepare you, give you some pointers, teach you some sh*t you may never have known, but so what! What did mark twain say? when ever someone brings up a topic you say yup i know about that i am an expert i am very knowledged, i have read a book that told me all about it. That's just sad. What are you going to do when you have a problem with your child, say wait hold 0n let me refer back to my reference book i remember this situation came up. Oh well you will grow up, and outta that attitude, your psychology book says so. (I did) Seriously peacock you are a smart guy, you stand behind your beliefs on raising a kid, and that is important, but the book is out the window when you have a child. After all none of those psychology books are an exact science.
> 
> Nismo i actually agree with your post. Hell i am probably an idiot too. Atleast by your standards. But you too are an idiot for calling a guy out on his parenting because he has relationship issues. You may not agree with it but that is where it should end. Be careful on how you judge people you may find your self judging the wrong person (In person) and that person may judge you back, and sentence you in the same process.
> 
> ...





> Your own psychology books will tell you a teenage kid THINKS they have the world figured out


Correct untill proven incorrect. Untill you prove anything of mine incorrect with facts.. they hold solid.. so shut the f*ck up.. Unless you can actually OWN me with tangible facts, SIT DOWN and stop saying "know-it-all teenager". Ask anyone, i am not the average teenager.



> What are you going to do when you have a problem with your child, say wait hold 0n let me refer back to my reference book i remember this situation came up.


yes, that is exactly what i will do.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Not only beginners use both feet. Most race car drivers use both feet to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe they drive stick, hence why I said automatic in my post


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> No you dont! You havnt developed coordination, timing, reflexes, how to get a feel for the car, you have no practice actually performing, so you are a virgin (wet behind the ears) it is your first time, but it is a good thing you prepared your self beforehand, you have an advantage. But son you aint ready for the indy yet, you dont know exactly what you are doing, why? you havn't had experience yet. Baby steps peacock.
> [snapback]842155[/snapback]​


that does not take time to learn. Once you drive for 10 mins you will have it completely down..

As long as you possess the knowledge you dont require alot of experience...

Limited experience + Knowledge > longterm experience.

I do not need to be a parrent to fully understand parrenting.. My basic experience with babbies + the knowledge i possess of them is far greater then a parrent "winging" it.

I will not make the mistakes a parrent winging it will make..

The KEY with EVERY learning proccess dealing with experience is LEARNING from your mistakes.. YOU DONT WANT TO MAKE MISTAKES WITH CHILDREN.. its ok with a Car, or a bike, or a fishtank, because that does not effect anything but your experience... but when you f*ck up with a child it phsycologically impacts them and there is NO making the mistake go away.. there is no Fixing the mistake right then and there by trying something new.....

In order to learn with experience you must make mistakes.. the problem with this is it takes TIME to make mistakes.. therefor it is MUCH more efficient to read 100 books and talk to 10 EXPERTS while proceeding with little experience then to just "winging it"..

dont get me wrong.. i am not saying NO experience is needed.. you obviously need some.. but not much..


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

SHUT THE f*ck UP!??? Peacock i cant show you anything that will change your mind instantly. I aint trying to owned you. Is this how you see it? a grown man is challenging an 18year old kid. Of course you gotta stand up for yourself, hell you cant admit wrong, i dont expect you too. Maybe you have a complex issue????You remind me of Data on star Trek. He has read all about humans, yet cant actually taste what he describes. 
You keep comparing parenting to keeping fish. Sorry to tell you there is a little difference, but i wont state the obvious.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I am and will always be first to admit i am wrong when the facts are shown. I take no fault in being wrong, because i will learn from it.. we learn from out mistakes









But of course there is a difference between fishkeeping and child care.. but they are alike... just as Jerking a penis is different from banging a vagina, but we still classify both acts as masterbation.

both fish keeping and child keeping possess the same principles.. they are just 2 different species with 2 different requirements.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I have told you over and over again it is good to read, it helps. This I agree with, and i dont think many will argue about that, however that is not the issue. You cant see the issue, and you have struggled with this many times with other members. I am a parent of 3 i still dont know everything. Peacock nobody knows! Psych books are filled with people's opinions, the way they have came to see things, but you cant use a book in every situation as law, or always get a good answer. This is where winging it comes into play, and all parents do a lot of it. Some more than others. That is how you develop a relationship, you learn from your mistakes. You too will make mistakes, that is what it is about.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> I am and will always be first to admit i am wrong when the facts are shown. I take no fault in being wrong, because i will learn from it.. we learn from out mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that being said, you just made every fish keeper out there who plan on having kids in the future that are reading this thread a little bit more dumb.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this is why reading from multiple sources is a must when researching.. Most experts share the same thoughts.. just in their own words..



> Peacock nobody knows


nobody knows what?



> I am a parent of 3 i still dont know everything


you would know 1000times more if you picked up a few books or spent some time researching online.

Winging it only comes into play if there is no answer for the question you seek.. and you must there for see how it "rides out"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> With that being said, you just made every fish keeper out there who plan on having kids in the future that are reading this thread a little bit more dumb.
> [snapback]842194[/snapback]​


How? How did i lower their IQ by posting that?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> With that being said, you just made every fish keeper out there who plan on having kids in the future that are reading this thread a little bit more dumb.
> [snapback]842194[/snapback]​


More dumb? are you suggesting we are already dumb?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> this is why reading from multiple sources is a must when researching.. Most experts share the same thoughts.. just in their own words..
> nobody knows what?
> you would know 1000times more if you picked up a few books or spent some time researching online.
> 
> ...


You still dont get it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> You still dont get it.:rasp:
> [snapback]842203[/snapback]​


i get it. but i disagree.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> More dumb? are you suggesting we are already dumb?
> [snapback]842198[/snapback]​


You are so lost.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> You are so lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. i know exactly what you are saying.. but im trying to force you to keep it mature and not go deep into stupid comments such as that.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Your a smart guy just a little green. I'm not trying to dog on you, so dont get offensive, i just see humar you may not. I'm on the inside, your on the outside looking in. One day you may have children and understand from a parents point of view. But i'm sure you already knew that because you read that in a book too. lol <(so you know im messin with you, no offense. Good night peacock.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Well i havnt been on for a couple of days and i see this thread....

1st- Peacock, Nismo, Bobme and a few other members judged me on how to be a father thru my sex life....which is IDOTIC

2nd- these guys dont have CHILDREN...1 dont know jackshit about children yet calls me a bad father....1 KNOWS ALOT about children thru BOOKS he reads yet calls me a bad father... BOTH have NO EXP with children.... HELPING raise your little cousin isnt the same as raising your OWN child...yea i babysitted my little sister countless times.... and i THOUGHT i knew what i was getting into....yet it all changes when the CHILD is yours...

3rd- funny how ONLINE people act like they know about more stuff than u.... especially PEACOCK....who says he KNOWS about EVERYTHING...why u ask..well he READS alot and knows more than anyone else here... even more about fish yet he dont OWN any...like how his philosophy on raising children yet he has NO CHILDREN... 1 day when his CHILD (if he ever finds a girl who will bear his child) will be crying or whining about something...he's gonna pull out his "parenting" book hoping to find the answer...

4th- calling someone a bad father ONLINE is way different than saying it to his face in person..where i think NO ONE here has the BALLS to say that in my FACE in person.... and if they do have the balls to say it to my face just show up to the next So.BAY p-fury meeting .....dont worry ill be there waiting....

5th- Nismo u are all talk what u know about girls? what u say your girl is on a pill and u use condoms (on your girl whos already on the Pill)...yet u know that Pills arent 100% also condoms they arent a sure fire way not to have kids...the only NOT to have kids and have sex is to ONLY get HEAD...and i see now why acted like u did on ly thread ...u were RAISED by a single MOM....awwww your mom made sacrifices for you.....what makes u think i dont make sacrifices for my child? yet u judge me on being a father by how many girl friends i got.... that makes u an IDIOT

"THE GRINCH" thanks man for making this thread....and im glad the ONLY IDIOTS i meet are ONLINE nerds who have no Girls and the only way they can feel good is to "OWNED" someone thru a computer, scince if they were in real world they would ever say that sh*t to my face....

and for people who didnt see my thread i had a WEEK ago on which girl im gonna bone for valentines, just click the Link Whos gonna be my next babymama?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Well i havnt been on for a couple of days and i see this thread....
> 
> 1st- Peacock, Nismo, Bobme and a few other members judged me on how to be a father thru my sex life....which is IDOTIC
> 
> ...










...just a follow up question. Have you figured out which girl you ARE going to stick with BEYOND Valentines day?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> good move.
> 
> A common mistake i see with parrents in my are has to do with the "I am an adult, you are a child, therefore i am right and you are wrong". Alot of my familly members are like this aswell.
> 
> ...


dude you are a retard..

if your parents tell you to do something you should f--king do it.. you shouldnt have to reason with your kid to get them to do something.. i cant stand that sh*t when a parent is trying to reason with there kid to do something.. if dad says get in the car now then f--king do it no questioning of the parents reason.. i cant stand spoiled bratty kids..

you are still a 18 year old snot nosed punk.. are you college freshmen? you dont know sh*t about life yet, wait until you get out of college and start working in the realy world and have to live through serious life experiances...

arent you the idiot that post to brag about doing gay tricks on your bike with no helmet? and your here trying to tell people how they should raise there kids? your a f--king jackass, i dont even have kids but your replys are total crap, your contributing absolutely nothing to this thread..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Not only beginners use both feet. Most race car drivers use both feet to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that goes with out saying most race cars are manual (the exception being f1 padle shift cars)..... i do understand your point though but those are not driving techniques that are commonly used on teh road and definately not for beginnger drivers.. you dont need to clutch and gas/brake to match gear speed when your driving on public roads..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the grinch said:


> Mark twain did say it best, what a guy. And too the point as well. Peacock i think we all got a little dumber reading your posts. Your own psychology books will tell you a teenage kid THINKS they have the world figured out. Books will help prepare you, give you some pointers, teach you some sh*t you may never have known, but so what! What did mark twain say? when ever someone brings up a topic you say yup i know about that i am an expert i am very knowledged, i have read a book that told me all about it. That's just sad. What are you going to do when you have a problem with your child, say wait hold 0n let me refer back to my reference book i remember this situation came up. Oh well you will grow up, and outta that attitude, your psychology book says so. (I did) Seriously peacock you are a smart guy, you stand behind your beliefs on raising a kid, and that is important, but the book is out the window when you have a child. After all none of those psychology books are an exact science.
> 
> Nismo i actually agree with your post. Hell i am probably an idiot too. Atleast by your standards. But you too are an idiot for calling a guy out on his parenting because he has relationship issues. You may not agree with it but that is where it should end. Be careful on how you judge people you may find your self judging the wrong person (In person) and that person may judge you back, and sentence you in the same process.
> 
> ...


thanks grinch, i hear what your saying about taking things further than they need to go, if we actualy hung out youd would see that im not a total dick, but sometimes i take things alittle further than necessary when im posting.. either way peacock is still a dumbass 18 year old know it all, ahh i remember those days, hell grow out of it in his 20's..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Ask anyone, i am not the average teenager.
> [snapback]842156[/snapback]​


Except for having a much greater degree of the qualities that make teenagers so naive and annoying, yes you are. I doubt anyone sees you for even a third as smart as you think you are. Who should we ask exactly to get confirmation that you're "not the average teenager" in more ways than being ten times as self-righteous, naive and utterly oblivious to the fact that you're clueless?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

In my child dev. class we learned there are 3 types of parenting.
A. Strict
B. Liberal (giving your child a voice to negotiate things out)
C. Lax
i. Give in to their every need
ii. Never there for them

Option B is the best parenting style. HOWEVER, they suggest that option A be used every once in awhile and option C never. Those arent the exact names for the parenting styles, but you get the point. You guys would be surprised how much parents took away from this class. So to say you get nothing out of it and that real parenting is coming from only true experience is a null argument. They both go hand in hand.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Except for having a much greater degree of the qualities that make teenagers so naive and annoying, yes you are. I doubt anyone sees you for even a third as smart as you think you are. Who should we ask exactly to get confirmation that you're "not the average teenager" in more ways than being ten times as self-righteous, naive and utterly oblivious to the fact that you're clueless?
> [snapback]842551[/snapback]​


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOL

BOL
BOLO
BOL


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> dude you are a retard..
> 
> if your parents tell you to do something you should f--king do it.. you shouldnt have to reason with your kid to get them to do something.. i cant stand that sh*t when a parent is trying to reason with there kid to do something.. if dad says get in the car now then f--king do it no questioning of the parents reason.. i cant stand spoiled bratty kids..
> 
> ...





> you shouldnt have to reason with your kid to get them to do something


incorrect.



> you dont know sh*t about life yet,


i will say it again.. I challange you to bring fact into the matter and leave your pathetic personal opinion out.. Unless you can PROVE i know nothing of the world, shut the f*ck up. Your personal opinion is garbage, especially when its NOT backed with facts.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> thanks grinch, i hear what your saying about taking things further than they need to go, if we actualy hung out youd would see that im not a total dick, but sometimes i take things alittle further than necessary when im posting.. either way peacock is still a dumbass 18 year old know it all, ahh i remember those days, hell grow out of it in his 20's..
> [snapback]842416[/snapback]​


again.. sit there and all me a know it all when you cannot touch me..

your stupid remarks are not welcome or funny.. nor do they contribute.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Except for having a much greater degree of the qualities that make teenagers so naive and annoying, yes you are. I doubt anyone sees you for even a third as smart as you think you are. Who should we ask exactly to get confirmation that you're "not the average teenager" in more ways than being ten times as self-righteous, naive and utterly oblivious to the fact that you're clueless?
> [snapback]842551[/snapback]​


LOLOL


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> In my child dev. class we learned there are 3 types of parenting.
> A. Strict
> B. Liberal (giving your child a voice to negotiate things out)
> C. Lax
> ...


edit- maybe i should have read the entire post befor posting.. LoL


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> again.. sit there and all me a know it all when you cannot touch me..
> 
> your stupid remarks are not welcome or funny.. nor do they contribute.
> [snapback]842746[/snapback]​


i have all the fact i need to support what im saying, i was 18 and thought i knew everthing and im sure grinch or half the other guys on here that have experienced alot of sh*t since they were 18 can tell you the same thing.. you dont know it all and every time life throws a twist at you hopefully youll relize your not always going to be right...

you keep reading your books and acting like a know it all, well a know it almost all if you were half as smart as you try to come off then youd wear a helmet on your bike..

tell me do any of your books tell you how to regain memory from brain dmage from a motorcycle accident? or how to learn to walk again when you break you neck doing stoppies? show me some fact to support that and i wont talk sh*t about you being a retard for riding like a stupid dipshit..

if you acted like a know it all punk to me in person youd get your ass handed to you..



Peacock said:


> will say it again.. I challange you to bring fact into the matter and leave your pathetic personal opinion out.. Unless you can PROVE i know nothing of the world, shut the f*ck up. Your personal opinion is garbage, especially when its NOT backed with facts.


you dont need a book to prove that you dont know it all, yeah you might know about fish or motorcycles, computers and banging dudes, but you still have alot to learn little man..

how the hell can you keep comparing fish keeping to raising children?
do you teach your fish to do there own water changes or tie shoes, or f*cking TALK YOU IDIOT????

back that up with a book.. show me the direct relationship between maintaining a suitable enviroment for fish and bringing up a child.. do your fish cry in the middle of the night because there teething?

UUUUGGGHHHH im going to do something i thought i would never do, im going to use the member posting blocking feature and block your posts because your such an retard i dont want to waste my time getting annoyied with your worthless posts..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i can see points from both sides, but the bottom line is if you raise your kids out of love, you cannot go wrong unless you are one of those psyco path over protecting parents.. people that abuse thier children or take thier frustrations out on them, sorta the scenerio im getting from you peacock, are not raising thier kids out of love and they dont deserve to have kids none the less be able to walk, best thing that ever happened to me are my kids and i love them to death..but..if i tell them to do something, dont give me sh*t..do it..if they don't know how to do something, i show them... i cant even imagine them refusing because they dont feel like it or they felt like doing something else, but i've seen kids like that and it is that way for them probably from lack of disapline and respect..if for what ever reason my kids were to one day lose thier friggin mind and behave like that..yess, all hell will break loose..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i have all the fact i need to support what im saying, i was 18 and thought i knew everthing and im sure grinch or half the other guys on here that have experienced alot of sh*t since they were 18 can tell you the same thing.. you dont know it all and every time life throws a twist at you hopefully youll relize your not always going to be right...
> 
> you keep reading your books and acting like a know it all, well a know it almost all if you were half as smart as you try to come off then youd wear a helmet on your bike..
> 
> ...


if you wish. We both gain from this.. I gain the right to always having the last word and you gain the right to not read any my so called "bs" posts.

see ya asshat.. nice try btw..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> i can see points from both sides, but the bottom line is if you raise your kids out of love, you cannot go wrong unless you are one of those psyco path over protecting parents.. people that abuse thier children or take thier frustrations out on them, sorta the scenerio im getting from you peacock, are not raising thier kids out of love and they dont deserve to have kids none the less be able to walk, best thing that ever happened to me are my kids and i love them to death..but..if i tell them to do something, dont give me sh*t..do it..if they don't know how to do something, i show them... i cant even imagine them refusing because they dont feel like it or they felt like doing something else, but i've seen kids like that and it is that way for them probably from lack of disapline and respect..if for what ever reason my kids were to one day lose thier friggin mind and behave like that..yess, all hell will break loose..
> [snapback]842813[/snapback]​


this is true. Love is the MOST important factor in raising kids.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Love is the MOST important factor in raising kids.
> [snapback]843582[/snapback]​


So is a belt :nod:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> So is a belt :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my father believed that too for many years.. then finally when i was old enough i kicked his ass with the "belt".

now that i fully understand why he used it. it did work.. but it also put a "cramp" im my brain that will never be fixed...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> > So is a belt
> ...


Point proven in bold!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I agree, the belt system works
My dad used it also used the fist, ow I understand, it was to MY beneit.
Seen kids that get awya with everything, there worse off then i will EVER be


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> my father believed that too for many years.. then finally when i was old enough i kicked his ass with the "belt".
> 
> *now that i fully understand why he used it. it did work..* but it also put a "cramp" im my brain that will never be fixed...
> [snapback]843593[/snapback]​


Point proven in bold!
[snapback]843599[/snapback]​[/quote]

yes although because he was extremely forcefull i now suffer from certain personality traits.. everything you do to your child will phsycologicaly impact them for life..

they way you handle certain situations with them creats their personality.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> nice try btw..
> 
> yes although because he was extremely forcefull i now suffer from certain personality traits.. [snapback]843733[/snapback]​


personality traits like being an annoying know it all ASS..

how come you couldnt back up you POV that raising kids is like raising fish? whats wrong you always have more to say but you seemed to have dropped that one..

1. you have no rebuttle about how you intend to recover from a helmetless accident..

2. you can show me how raising a kid is like fish keeping yet you claim there there similar about 4 times in this thread..

3. you dont dispute the fact that i dont need a book to know your just a 18yr old punk? i belive its mr harley that says "wet behind the ears"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Mr Personal-Opinion, when are you going put me on block?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Hey Mr Personal-Opinion, when are you going put me on block?
> [snapback]844807[/snapback]​


actually i dont think i will considering i seemed to have stumped you, wheres your usual fact backed rebuttles? you seem to have a hard time explaining how you trained your fish to brush there teeth regularly after meals, or to do there home work? hmm







i thought taking cacre of fish is just like raising children..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> actually i dont think i will considering i seemed to have stumped you, wheres your usual fact backed rebuttles? you seem to have a hard time explaining how you trained your fish to brush there teeth regularly after meals, or to do there home work? hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i will not even answer your pathetic questions. you are a waste of my time.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> actually i will not even answer your pathetic questions. you are a waste of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got owned bitch, you never give up on your arguements.. until now ....

you cant back up your BS thats why you have nothing to say.... my question isnt pathetic your inability to back up your rediculous statements is pathetic..

HAHAHAHAHA


----------

